# The Jurassic Experience



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll be posting some photos here from my Road Scholar trip to Thermopolis WY (link to roadscholar.org).

I'll start things off with a few photos from/to/of the one dig site where our group made a fairly significant find (known as "BB").


__
https://flic.kr/p/oxDBV7


__
https://flic.kr/p/ozpGrx


__
https://flic.kr/p/oicoJ4


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My "discoveries":

Fossilized inner shells of belemnites (ancestors of squids):


__
https://flic.kr/p/oBCuJD

Souvenirs from tour of Wyoming Whiskey distillery (I also brought a bottle home), the largest dino fossil I found (the dark bit in the light gray rock), and a couple rocks with leaf fossils:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oibPm4


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Some shots of the nearby Wind River Canyon:


__
https://flic.kr/p/ozFuz8


__
https://flic.kr/p/oicmWr


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Wyoming Dinosaur Museum was a surprisingly nice place, considering I'd never heard of it before.

"Jimbo", over 100 feet from nose to tail-tip:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oxQQYj

T.Rex and friends:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oibWPQ


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It's said that for every hour spent removing a dinosaur fossil from the field, 6 hours are spent in the lab prepping/molding it.

Museum visitors can watch people at work in the lab, including a couple of our group's members:


__
https://flic.kr/p/ozFvXZ

Here's a before and after of about 90 minutes of work by yours truly on half of a Diplodicus tibia:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oBr9RK


__
https://flic.kr/p/ozDFLN


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A clever use of Legos for building a clay mold. (Paleontologists like to say there are no purpose-built tools for them, they use whatever already exists and that works for them, like oyster knives, dental picks, and toothbrushes.)


__
https://flic.kr/p/ozFwkH


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Some views from a couple locations where we were searching for fossils on the surface (a result of eons of erosion):


__
https://flic.kr/p/ozDEP7


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Downtown Thermopolis: the symbols on the side of the monument are brands from various ranches in the area


__
https://flic.kr/p/oibZdN


----------



## dmdaye (Jun 6, 2014)

thanks for posting this, so fascinating and some great photography to match


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some really nice and interesting shots here, NogDog.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I poked away at that bit of dinosaur "bone" I brought back, and discovered it's actually a fossilized tooth. From what they told us, it's most likely an Allosaurus tooth, evidenced by the serrations. Apparently they lost/regrew teeth somewhat the way the sharks do.


__
https://flic.kr/p/oB5jmL


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Part of an Allosaurus tooth, how cool is that?!


----------

